# Is It Just Me???



## goosehunter20 (Oct 19, 2006)

Anybody else got the itch?


----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

Nope not just you....got everything ready today after work....come on subzero temps!!!!


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

i'll be out opener no matter how much ice there is.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

MN goose killa said:


> i'll be out opener no matter how much ice there is.


Heh heh heh. "Opener", hehehehe.


----------



## cavedude (Oct 20, 2006)

We're gonna go out tuesday


----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

cavedude said:


> We're gonna go out tuesday


WHAT!!! Where????


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

go out in your boat? haha


----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

I am sitting here in my office watching DL freeze as I speek. Really cool to watch that $hit. It gets really fogy on the water then all of a sudden.....ice ice baby


----------



## cavedude (Oct 20, 2006)

Well we got out on a few small ponds yesterday(november 20) and it felt great. The ice was from 2 1/2 to 3 1/2 inches which made short work with the hand auger . We marked a few fish with the vexilar but still couldnt get to the spot we wanted due to thin ice :lol: . By tuesday the ice should be thick enough. Good luck to everyone


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

> I am sitting here in my office watching DL freeze as I speek. Really cool to watch that $hit. It gets really fogy on the water then all of a sudden.....ice ice baby


where ya work at??


----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

Camp Grafton....man that is cool watching that. This is my second year watching the ice form. It isn't staying long but still cool.


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

I bet. Been watching the webcams myself.


----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

You wouldn't happen to be dosch the fishing guide would you?


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

Nope. That's my brother. I live in Fargo and have to stare at webcams to see the lake...it sucks.


----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

haha...I bet. Your bro is one nice guy. I bought a vex from him last year. I love his mounts in his house.


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

:beer:


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Booster,

I get up to Camp Grafton a couple times a year. Over Presidents weekend a bunch of us old crusty retired guys go ice-fishing and then in the summer I bring the family up there for a long weekend and go out.

Next summer my company is doing work on the new buildings going up and we should be there for a year or so. I am hoping to have to go up there to supervise........sometimes........


----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

MSG Rude said:


> Booster,
> 
> I get up to Camp Grafton a couple times a year. Over Presidents weekend a bunch of us old crusty retired guys go ice-fishing and then in the summer I bring the family up there for a long weekend and go out.
> 
> Next summer my company is doing work on the new buildings going up and we should be there for a year or so. I am hoping to have to go up there to supervise........sometimes........


Hit me up with a pm when you come and bring your fishing stuff...I just bought a new boat this past summer so I do all kinds of fishing.... I love it.


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

You working on the new training center Rude. Nice project for Camp Grafton.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Yup. Door frames, window frames and windows. Huge project. We also do all the NDSU, MSU, Concordia, Hector Airport, Innovis, Merit Care, etc etc etc


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

Booster might do all kinds of fishing, but he rarely catches.....


----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

duckslayer said:


> Booster might do all kinds of fishing, but he rarely catches.....


funny guy......however, you might be right. It seems like who every I take fishing out fishes me by a long shot. Oh well, at least I can cetch a buzz if not fish sometimes. :beer:


----------

